# Inexpensive rod blanks at FTU



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I thought I had retired from rod building but one of my best friends and fishing buddies wants two rods built. We went to FTU today to pick out the blanks and guides and found a very good deal on some factory overruns. The rod blanks are priced at $10 for a one piece and $12 for the two piece blanks. This is a good chance for someone just starting out in rod building to buy a few blanks at a very good price. The blanks are made by the same company that makes the FTU store rods. They have colors chestnut brown, black, and gray.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well HELLO Ellis!!! It's good to hear from you again!!! Your'e right, everytime I go by there I just can't stand it, I'll pick up 3 or 4 more. The 7ft DSC70MH is a pretty good trout/redfish blank with just enough reserve to handle a wayward jackfish. They aren't seconds or blems, they're over runs like you say and great blanks for the money. I wouldn't hesitate to offer them to a customer. I don't have/solicit/want customers but if I did, I wouldn't be afraid to offer them Danny's blanks. .......Retire from rodbuilding? Say it ain't so!.......I'm not sure Pat's gonna let you do that. lol.....Great to hear from you again Mr.M and post up progress on your new builds.....Jim


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*That's a heckuva deal he's passing on to his customers. But Danny's always taken pretty good care of Ellis! Nice to see you posting up; let us know how the builds go and don't give us that "retired from RB'ing" schtuff, either. LOL!!*


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the incouragement guys. I have not built a rod since March. I get tired very easily nowadays and can't seem to get started on any rods. I do tie flies to keep busy. I finally went fishing which I had not done in over a year. I went to Rockport and even caught a trout on a fly rod. I will post pictures of the rods when I finish them. It is not that I don't love building rods, I am just running short on energy. I AM OLD NOW! "A man gotta know his limitations."


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

We could use you in the Texas Rod Builders Ellis!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Ray, 

Truthfully I hate to be a part of something that I can not be active in. For a while I was trying not to spend any money on anything that was not absolutely necessary due to my medical expenses but now I am a little better off than I was a few months ago. I have also been on an exercise program to get my energy back. If I make it to Texas City on the 20th I will join. I certainly miss the camaraderie of other rod builders.


----------



## Fishhead56 (Feb 4, 2007)

ellisredfish, I hope all remains well.

I did pick up two blanks for $10 each and will plan to put about 80-100 dollars of harware on each of them. These blanks already have two MX avets waiting for them.
I don't know if I will do acid wrap for the first time or not.

I just like to wrap basic stuff. FTU on 45 said they will keep the blanks out until they are gone... 
Does the I-10 store also have these blanks?

Kevin


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kevin, not sure if I 10 has them or not. Give them a call. Since that store is somewhat space limited for components, if they are there, I'd say your selection would be better at Gulf fwy..........Ellis, if you get the opportunity, we have our meetings at FTU on the last Saturday of the month at 2:00 pm. You sir, are welcome anytime....Kevin that goes for you too, come by and see us.....Jim


----------

